# MIDI and wine?



## ayleid96 (Nov 19, 2021)

I am attempting to run some older games but MIDI doesn't work with wine. I tried to run audio/sndio and audio/fluidsynth. But with no luck at all. TES 4: Oblivion doesn't have in-game music. And wine is giving me this warning:

```
0134:err:winediag:MIDIMAP_drvOpen No software synthesizer midi port found, Midi sound output probably won't work.
```


----------



## Menelkir (Nov 19, 2021)

If I remember, Oblivion doesn't use midi for music.


----------



## ayleid96 (Nov 19, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> If I remember, Oblivion doesn't use midi for music.


I think too yes, but both morrowind and oblivion are requesting some MIDI stuff in order to play music. Morrowind in the other hand refuses to work and drops an error.


----------

